# 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise



## Marcimoto (24. Februar 2013)

Hey,
Also ich verwende als Grafikkartenkühler einen Scythe Setsugen 2.
Nur würde ich gerne einen "ordentlichen" Lüfter dranklemmen und nicht diesen Slipstream Slim.

Was ich suche ist ein 120 mm Lüfter mit guter Kühlleistung der aber auch nicht zu laut ist.
Mein System würde ich als ziemlich leise bezeichnen, obwohl ich 5 Gehäuselüfter nutze. Diese regel ich aber mit einer Lüftersteuerung im idle runter, genauso den CPU Kühler(ein Scythe Katana 3), den man auf 50% auch nicht mehr hört.
D.h. im Idle sollte auch der neue Lüfter möglichst unhörbar sein.

Der neue Lüfter würde auch über die Steuerung geregelt werden.
Bei Spielen wie Far Cry 3, etc. darf er ruhig hörbar sein, da werden sowieso alle Lüfter aufgedreht. Nur brüllen oder ähnliches soll er nicht.

LEDs wären zwar ganz nett, sind aber kein Muss.

Budget würde ich so auf max. 15€ anlegen. Günstiger ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen


----------



## elohim (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Geschmackssache:

-Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15
-Noiseblocker eLoop B12-3
-Noctua F12

um mal drei sehr gute zu nennen


----------



## ugotitbad (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,
Lautstärke: 11 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 900 U/Min
Airflow: 71,54 m³/h

120x120x25 Scythe Glide Stream SY1225HB12L Lüfter, 800rpm - Hardware,
Lautstärke: 12,5 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 800 U/Min
Airflow: 73,91 m³/h

120x120x25 be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, BQT T12025-MR-2
Lautstärke: 17,9 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 1.500 U/min
Fördervolumen: 85,3 m³/h


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

Ich schlage mal die Scythe Slip Stream 120 mit 800 rpm vor. Die sind sehr sehr leise, haben aber keine LEDs.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Bitfenix Spectre eventuell noch, auch wenn die je nach Lager manchmal bisschen rattern, hatte ich bei einem von 5.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Also der Scythe Glide Stream bietet ja echt ein wahnsinniges Verhältnis zwischen rpm und Luftdurchsatz, und folglich zur Lautstärke.

Aber wenn ich jetzt zb das Modell mit 1200 rpm nehme würde es runtergedrosselt doch die gleiche Leistung bieten wie die 800 rpm Variante oder?
Weil dann würde ich lieber so ein Modell nehmen, um Luft(was n Wortspiel ) nach oben zu haben.


----------



## Computer_Freak (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Ich empfehle die hier Arctic Cooling Arctic F12, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 96.8m³/h, 0.4 Sone Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 

Haben nen hohen Luftdurchsatz und sind für den Preis echt leise nur bei 100% sind sie zu hören


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*



MarCy schrieb:


> Also der Scythe Glide Stream bietet ja echt ein wahnsinniges Verhältnis zwischen rpm und Luftdurchsatz, und folglich zur Lautstärke.
> 
> Aber wenn ich jetzt zb das Modell mit 1200 rpm nehme würde es runtergedrosselt doch die gleiche Leistung bieten wie die 800 rpm Variante oder?
> Weil dann würde ich lieber so ein Modell nehmen, um Luft(was n Wortspiel ) nach oben zu haben.




Auf die Angaben kann man sich keinesfalls verlassen. Die von mir genannten Lüfter bieten nicht nur deutlich hochwertigere Lager und somit längerer Haltbarkeit sondern auch wesentlich höheren statischen druck (insbesondere der Gentle Typhoon) bei gleicher Lautstärke, was im Einsatz mit Widerstand also bspw auf Radiatoren/Kühlern entscheidend ist.
Man schaue sich bspw. nur mal diese beiden Tests and:
Test: Scythe Glide Stream 120-mm-Lüfter - hardwaremax.net
(siehe zweites Diagramm: Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautstärke)
R10- Fan Testing-Bitfenix,Noctua,Silenx,NoiseBlocker,Phobya | martinsliquidlab.org
(erstes Diagramm: Airflow vs Sound Pressure.... niedrigere Kurve = besser)
R6 120mm Fan Testing on an MCR120 Radiator Round 6 Summary | martinsliquidlab.org
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/71/112710b.png


----------



## ugotitbad (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*



elohim schrieb:


> Auf die Angaben kann man sich keinesfalls verlassen. Die von mir genannten Lüfter bieten nicht nur deutlich hochwertigere Lager und somit längerer Haltbarkeit sondern auch wesentlich höheren statischen druck (insbesondere der Gentle Typhoon) bei gleicher Lautstärke, was im Einsatz mit Widerstand also bspw auf Radiatoren/Kühlern entscheidend ist.
> Man schaue sich bspw. nur mal diese beiden Tests and:
> Test: Scythe Glide Stream 120-mm-Lüfter - hardwaremax.net
> (siehe zweites Diagramm: Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautstärke)
> ...


 
Ja dann hör dir doch mal im Review an wie laut dein empfohlener Scythe Gentle Typhoon (AP-15 = 1850 RPM) wird. Lüfter mit Gleitlager sind meistens leiser, da sie nicht mit, wie der Name schon sagt: Doppelkugellager, mit Kugeln arbeiten. Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren Lüfter von Aerocool, habe sie damals passend zu meinem Gehäuse gekauft und sie besitzen einen Gleitlager und LEDs. Und sie laufen immer noch. Dazu kommt das wenn ein Lüfter mit Doppelkugellager beschädigt ist, läuft er zwar weiter, ABER man hört ein störendes Geräusch aufgrund der Kugeln. Bei einem Gleitlager würde dieser einfach seine Arbeit einstellen.


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Das tolle an einer Lüftersteuerung ist ja dass man selbst entscheiden kann wie laut er wird. 
Die intereessanten Audio Files sind die rechten bei gleicher Kuhlleistung.
Und der AP15 läuft auch noch bei 400 Umdrehungen. Wenn man möchte gibts auch Varianten mit niedrigerer Maximal-Drehzahl, wobei ich da an einer Luftersteuerung den Vorteil nicht sehe.

Desweiteren gibt es Gleitlager verschiedenster Ausprägung,  Qualität und Geräusch-charakteristik.
Meine anderen beiden Vorschläge besitzen ebenfalls ein Gleitlager, allerdings höherwertigere.
Zu sagen dass Lüfter mit Gleitlager immer leiser sind ist daher Unfug. 
Denn nichtzuletzt hängt das Lautstärke Performance Verhältnis eines Lüfters nicht ausschließlich vom Lager sondern auch vom Design des impellers und des Motors ab.

Und dass man beim kugellager hört wenn es den Geist aufgibt kann ich nur als Vorteil sehen.

Letzlich ist die Geräuschcharakterstik eines Lüfters auch immer Geschmacksfrage.j


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Ui, ist ja ne rege Diskussion am laufen 

Ich fass mal kurz so gut als möglich zusammen:
Der Scythe Typhoon AP 15 ist besser als der Scythe Glide Stream?

Bei den unterschiedlich verwendeten Methoden der Lagerung hab ich den Überblick verloren welche Lüfter jetzt was verwenden 

Aktuell sind folgende die Favoriten:
Scythe Typhoon AP 15
Nanoxia FX Evo
BeQuiet Shadow Wings SW 1 Mid Speed

Was haltet ihr von dem Bitfenix Spectre Pro?
Ich hab 2 normale Spectre Lüfter schon im Gehäuse, welche man auf 100% nicht mehr wahrnimmt als gedrosselt. Nur laufen diese mit max. 900 rpm, was mir für meine Graka zu wenig ist.
Der Spectre Pro kommt ja auf 1200rpm und ner laut Angaben ordentliche Fördermenge von 95m^3/h (sorry das Handy kann kein"Hoch3")

Edit: Ach ja der käme auch mit LEDs daher


----------



## Scalon (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

warum die FX Evo? Die Deep Silence Modelle sind neuer, und nach stichprobenartigen Vergleich (1000 UPM) auch leiser mit einer besseren Fördermenge


----------



## ugotitbad (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*



elohim schrieb:


> Zu sagen dass Lüfter mit Gleitlager immer leiser sind ist daher Unfug.


 
Meine Aussage: 





> Lüfter mit Gleitlager sind *meistens* leiser



Mit Lügnern reden wir nicht!

An den Threadersteller, du musst selbst wissen ob du einen Lüfter für 16€ mit 1850 RPM kaufne möchtest um ihn dann auf 600-800 RPM runter zu regeln wo er dann vielleicht nicht mal mehr leistet als die von mir genannten. Dazu musst du wissen das ich auch keine "hochwertigen" Lüfter mit Gleitlager besitze und sie trotzdem schon über 4 Jahre halten. Lass dir von den Blendern nicht aufschwatzen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Die Spectre pro sind recht laut, wenn schon die normalen Spectre. Wie willst du den Lüfter überhaupt am Setsugen befestigen ?


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab's mir noch nicht genau angeschaut, aber ich hoffe mal ich kann den Lüfter mit den vorhandenen Klammern fixieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Ähmm dir ist schon klar dass die Klammern nur auf einen 12 Millimeter Lüfter angepasst sind. Ein 25 Millimeter Lüfter wird da nur mit einem deutlichen Verbiegen der Klammern passen.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Ja deswegen dachte ich, dass ich die klammern in den inneren Löchern befestige und nicht in den Äußeren.

Und wie wäre das bei den BQ SW 1? Der ist doch sowieso an dem Löchern flacher oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Achso 
Ich habe einen sehr interessanten Link gefunden, schau mal wie hier die Lüfter befestigt wurden. Speziell das Bild oben rechts mit dem Coolermaster Lüfter.
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA Khler


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

@enhra
stichhaltige Arguemnte sind das.

MarCy:
Von den Bitfenix Lüftern halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, das sind höchtens durchschnittliche Lüfter. Zudem werben sie mit einem Fuid Dynamic Bearing was in Wirklichkeit ein einfacheres Rifle Bearing ist.

Die GTs sind definitiv die besseren Lüfter, was Qualität und Lautstärke/Performance angeht, aber wie ich gesagt habe, ist das auch Geschmackssache und es kommt drauf an welche Geräuschcharkaterisiik du bevorzugst. Das Doppelkugellager der GTs erzeugt in der Tat immer ein (sehr leises) Schleifen. Viele Leute nehmen das gar nicht wahr, andere stört es. Da hilft nur selbst austesten. 
Wenn bq, dann lieber die 5€ drauf legen und die spürbar besseren Silent wings 2 nehmen.
Wenn du gute Lüfter mit hochwertigem Gleitlager suchst sind die Silent Wings 2, Noiseblocker eLoop und Noctua F12 die erste Wahl, wobei letztere wohl den höchsten statischen Druck von den dreien bieten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Wobei die be quiet sich höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso nicht befestigen lassen da der Lüfterrahmen nur in der Mitte ist und es nicht wie bei anderen Lüftern 2 Rahmen gibt.


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Normale innenliegende oder aussenliegende Klammern gehen eigentlich in der Regel.
Ansonsten bekommt man die Lüfter bestimmt befestigt wenn man die Draht Clips ein wenig biegt. Ansonsten kannst du noch die normalen Scythe Klammern für den Mugen kaufen und notfalls ein wenig passend machen, ist leichter als man denkt. Im schlimmssten fall benutzt man halt Kabelbinder. Alles besser als den Slim Lüfter zu behalten.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Also der BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 scheidet gezwungenermaßen sowieso aus, da er keinen Vollrahmen besitzt also die Öffnungen nicht geschlossen sind, sodass sich wohl garkeine Klammern befestigen ließen.
Der Noctua ist eigentlich auch sehr interessant.

Nur denke ich, dass ich den BeQuiet Shadow Wings SW1 bestellen werde, aus folgenden Gründen:

Dass der Rahmen mittig sitzt, sehe ich fast schon als Vorteil denn mein Slip Stream Slim ist außen befestigt, was ungefähr die Mitte eines normalen Lüfters darstellt. Somit muss ich vielleicht garnicht so viel herumbiegen 

Insgesamt scheint der Lüfter schon sehr leise zu sein und eine gute Kühlleistung zu bieten.

Dazu ist er nicht sehr teuer und ich kann ihn bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen, wodurch ich die Bestellung mit nem Kumpel verbinden würde, was Versandkosten spart ^^

Falls es trotzdem noch triftige Widersprüche geben sollte bin ich trotzdem offen dafür.
Ansonsten bedanke ich mich an dieser Stelle schonmal für eure Ratschläge


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Deine Vermutung mit den SW2 ist nicht richtig, da der Rahmen nicht offen ist, sondern zwei verschiedene befestigungsoptionen für die Ecken beiliegen, einfach mal selbst nachschauen. Überall wo man die Shadow Wings befestigen kann, kann man idR auch die SW2 befestigen. Lieber die 5€ mehr investieren, denn der Unterschied ist beträchtlich. Falls du Geld sparen willst, dann lieber den hier:
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/29614/Noiseblocker+BlackSilent+Pro+Fan+PL2+-+120mm.article
oder:
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/49149/Scythe+GentleTyphoon+120+mm+Lüfter+1450+rpm.article


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Ich glaube zwar nicht dass du den Shadow Wings mit den Klammern befestigen kannst, aber ich drücke dir die Daumen 
Bilder vom Endprodukt (also von der Grafikkarte + Setsugen + Lüfter) wären sehr goil


----------



## Uter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Die Shadow Wings sind m.M.n. zu teuer, da sie technisch weitestgehend den deutlich günstigeren Silent Wings Pure entsprechen.


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Shadow Wings sind m.M.n. zu teuer, da sie technisch weitestgehend den deutlich günstigeren Silent Wings Pure entsprechen.


 
so siehts aus


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Ach joa.. also ziemlich gleiche Lautstärke bei ziemlich gleicher Leistung?
Das wäre natürlich auch ne echte Alternative


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

ja, das ist halt ein in allen Belangen ziemlich durchschnittlicher Lüfter mit eher wenig Druck/Lautstärke, es gibt aber schlechteres.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Es würde aber einen durchaus zufriedenstellenden Leistungsschub bewirken, der sich lohnt oder?

In dem Zusammenhang: würde es eurer Meinung nach Sinn machen, auch den 92mm Lüfter meines Scythe Katana 3 gegen einen entsprechenden BeQuiet in 92 mm zu tauschen? Hierbei ginge es mir weniger um einen Leistungszugewinn, sondern mehr um eine niedrigere Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Nein das würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen, sofern sich der Lüfter des katana nicht unangenehm durch starkes Lagerklackern oder ähnliches bemerkbar macht. Schlusskommentar von mir zum Thema: lieber einen Lüfter nehmen der 5€ mehr kostet als am Ende zwei mal zu kaufen.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Gerade eben hast du dich doch noch für den Silent Wings Pure ausgesprochen?!
Der ist ja zwar günstiger aber laut deiner und Uters Aussage durchaus eine vernünftige Wahl. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

In dem Preisbereich würde ich, wie gesagt, andere Lüfter vorziehen


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Ich mein grade auch nicht die Shadow Wings, sondern die Silent Wings Pure.
Nur falls wir aneinander vorbei reden^^
Ich dachte die wären lohnender, als die Shadow Wings oO


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Was heisst lohnender? Der Pure ist +- genau so gut oder schlecht wie der Shadow Wings, nur bietet der Pure halt ein etwas besseres P/L Verhältnis da er 2€ günstiger ist, nichtsdestotrotz sind beide nix besonderes und auch nicht besonders günstig.
Hättest du von Anfang an gesagt du suchst einen brauchbaren Lüfter für möglichst wenig Geld hätten wir uns das Geschreibe sparen können. 

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/73675/Zalman+ZM-F3-FDB+Fan+120mm+-+black+clear.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/30968/Scythe+Kama+Flow2+120mm+Case+Fan,+1400rpm.article

Die lägen preislich beim Pure und wären in meinen Augen besser.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Februar 2013)

Okay, sorry. N bisschen hindernd war nur, dass ausgerechnet die so ziemlich besten genannten Lüfter nicht bei Hardwareversand gelistet waren. Wodurch so nen Lüfter dann nämlich plötzlich 20€ kostet ^^

Ich hoffe ich hab nicht zu sehr deine Zeit verschwendet 

So vom Blatt scheint mir ja der Zalman besser. Liege ich damit richtig?
Naja ich werde mir mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann ein Foto vom Endprodukt machen, so wie hier drum gebeten wurde.

Edit: Ansonsten wird's der GT mit 1850 rpm. Wenn ich mir hier nochmal alles durchlese scheint er mir doch tatsächlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Marcimoto (22. März 2013)

So es hat leider mit der Bestellung etwas länger als geplant gedauert, aber hier sind die gewünschten Bilder des Endergebnisses.
Ich habe mich für den Scythe Typhoon 1850 entschieden.

Ich musste die Klammern des SlipStream Slim komplett gerade biegen und zwischen ein paar Lamellen durchführen. Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber funktioniert einwandfrei 

Im Idle haben sich die Temperaturen nicht sonderlich geändert(30°C -> 29°C), was aber zu erwarten war. Hier läuft der Lüfter bei 1000rpm wo er quasi unhörbar ist.
Aber unter Furmark wird die Karte nicht heißer als 74°C, was ich doch beachtlich finde. 

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und danke nochmals im Nachhinein für die Ratschläge


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

*AW: 120 mm Lüfter-hoher Luftdurchsatz, rel. leise*

Sieht sehr gut aus 



MarCy schrieb:


> Ich musste die Klammern des SlipStream Slim komplett gerade biegen und zwischen ein paar Lamellen durchführen.


 
Das war zu erwarten Wenn es funktioniert, es ist ja nicht so wichtig, ob die Klammern vebogen sind oder nicht


----------



## Marcimoto (30. März 2013)

Ey du hast deinen Namen geändert 
Warst du nicht facehugger(oder so)? Ich hab mich grad nur gefragt wer da neues geschrieben hat ...


----------

